# Help identifying drains for new Bathroom in Basement



## lukacsmw (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm working on finishing my basement, and I need help verifying that some drains are what I think they are.  I'm fairly sure the original builder left some capped drains so the basement could be finished.  There are two caped PVC pipes going into my concrete slab - one 4" and one 2".  I'm 99% sure the 4" is for a toilet, and the 2" is for a sink drain.  The only thing is, the 2" has a cutout around it (about 6"x8") in the slab, but the 4" goes straight into the concrete.  

I've attached a picture, can anyone help me ID these before I cut into them?  Thank you very much!


----------



## Redwood (Aug 29, 2010)

The lav sink line will be inside of the wall and the center of the toilet should land 12" from the finished wall. now all you have to do is figure out the original intentions of the person that installed the rough....


----------



## handyguys (Aug 30, 2010)

hmmmm, i'm trying to picture the layout of the future bathroom. I cant make sense of it in my head. At least a vent was installed. I have seen rough-ins left for future basement finishing where no venting was roughed in.


----------



## lukacsmw (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help!  I completely didn't realize the cutout was for a tub/shower.  Good thing is, I'm not putting in a shower or tub.  I'm only installing a powder room - so I'll just cover that drain over.  

So I'll just have to cut 6" out of the vent stack around 18" off the ground and slip in a 90 deg elbow for the sink.  Great!  Thanks!


----------



## Redwood (Aug 30, 2010)

lukacsmw said:


> So I'll just have to cut 6" out of the vent stack around 18" off the ground and slip in a 90 deg elbow for the sink.  Great!  Thanks!



No actually you will need to use a sani-tee so the vent is connected,


----------



## handyguys (Aug 30, 2010)

hey redwood - If lukacsmw did do toilet/shower/sink what are the rules for wet vents?

Am I using the correct terms? The toilet and shower would not be vented directly but get their vents from the sink vent. As I recall its a distance thing, right? How far can a toilet be from the vent?


----------



## Redwood (Aug 30, 2010)

The sink vents the tub/shower and the toilet doesn't need a vent.
The fill valve on the toilet refills the trap after flushing...


----------

